# slot drag racing in rochester ny area



## 10pinsracing (Sep 3, 2006)

does anybody know of a drag strip in the area we use to have one in fulton ny and syracuse ny and rochester but they moved


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*Fantasy Raceway*

Fantasy Raceway has a 1/24 scale dragstrip. Roger the owner is a cool guy.

http://www.fantasyraceways.com/


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

any idea how he got his car stuck in the chain over the dragstrip????


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*car on the chain...*

I think it launched out of the slot, hit a side rail pad and flipped up there. strange, i know.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i had a sg + come off a turn and get stuck behind a powercord,but that flip is pretty cool
compared


----------

